# Shipwrecked New Series.



## xsunnysuex (Oct 21, 2011)

If there are any other sad people that loved channel 4's shipwrecked,  here's a heads up that a new series starts next Tues on E4 at 8pm.  The sneaky sods have hidden it away on a different channel.  But I found it lol.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, fab Sunday morning chill-out TV.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 21, 2011)

Posh wank fodder.

As in the contestants are posh, not when you use a condom alon....oh forget it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 21, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Yes, fab Sunday morning chill-out TV.



Yep I used to love watching it on Sundays.  But It's on Tues on E4,  so not sure it will be on Sundays this series.


----------



## Ranu (Oct 21, 2011)

You could just record it and watch it on a Sunday morning.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 23, 2011)

Its on now!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Its on now!



Yep. It's a catch up on previous series before the new series starts on E4.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 23, 2011)

Woohoooooo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Its on now!



where?

*panic turns over tv*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

bollox, I'm supposed to be painting


----------



## rover07 (Oct 23, 2011)

Screaming FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

I sooooo love this prog.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Screaming FIGHT!!!!!



I'm not watching, taping it on 4+1

Are there all nasty little shits as per or are there any nice ones?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

ok, I caved in and just caught a clip (not sure if it's from last year or this year).

Did I really hear someone say "so much different to London"?


----------



## rover07 (Oct 23, 2011)

Its clips from the last 7 series!

New series is next week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 23, 2011)

this posh tripe back again is it? I hate this shit more than big brother.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 23, 2011)

As a viewer you end up getting a good glimpse into what their parents must be like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> this posh tripe back again is it? I hate this shit more than big brother.



ah come on now DC, they always chuck in some token Essex people


----------



## rover07 (Oct 23, 2011)

and the odd Scouser for comedy value


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

rover07 said:


> and the odd Scouser for comedy value



oh yeah, forgot about that

and there's always one that wants to go home and one that wants to be alone 

There's always two bitches who hate each other

There's always a traitor who can't decide what side he wants to be on as long as it looks like they're winning


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh yeah, forgot about that
> 
> and there's always one that wants to go home and one that wants to be alone
> 
> ...



Which are all reasons I won't be missing an episode once it starts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Which are all reasons I won't be missing an episode once it starts.



Same as (except today which I videoed) 

and will there be a third island this year?

What other catches do they have in store I wonder?

It's going to be ultra boring if everyone's really nice because they think the nicest person's going to get all the dosh


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's going to be ultra boring if everyone's really nice because they think the nicest person's going to get all the dosh



I don't think everyone will be nice.  Living with strangers on an island with practically no food is going to cause arguements. The more the better I say.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> I don't think everyone will be nice. Living with strangers on an island with practically no food is going to cause arguements. The more the better I say.



Yeah, but they're all after the money, and those that say they're after new experiences and "to grow" are all bullshitting. 

How come none of them say "I'm after a free holiday in the sun" eh?  eh?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, but they're all after the money, and those that say they're after new experiences and "to grow" are all bullshitting.
> 
> How come none of them say "I'm after a free holiday in the sun" eh? eh?



That's true.  But they're on the island for about 3 months.  I doubt anyone would be able to hold their tongue that long if some one pisses them off.  Just look Minnie lol,  we are sucked in already and it hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> That's true. But they're on the island for about 3 months. I doubt anyone would be able to hold their tongue that long if some one pisses them off. Just look Minnie lol, we are sucked in already and it hasn't even started yet.



True, but I wish they'd be honest about their reasons for going there.  I'd be going there for the sun, sea and sand, but nobody mentions that.

Has this series introduced the new mob yet?  I can't wait to watch video but have to wait for someone to wake up first


----------



## rover07 (Oct 23, 2011)

I think they introduced the cash prize after that year when some of the boys started destroying food and choppping up trees for fun. There was no focus or purpose to them being there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

rover07 said:


> I think they introduced the cash prize after that year when some of the boys started destroying food and choppping up trees for fun. There was no focus or purpose to them being there.



As far as I'm concerned, they're far too soft on them.  They really need to start making them suffer a bit more to make it entertaining.

I'd start by making them starve for the first week


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has this series introduced the new mob yet? I can't wait to watch video but have to wait for someone to wake up first



Here's the ones that are starting it off.
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/shipwrecked/articles/cast-profiles

Starting off with just one girl.  That should be fun.


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2011)

That catch up has got me nicely in the mood for the new series. Can't wait. : D


----------



## rover07 (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> As far as I'm concerned, they're far too soft on them.  They really need to start making them suffer a bit more to make it entertaining.
> 
> I'd start by making them starve for the first week


I agree, more survival stuff needed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Here's the ones that are starting it off.
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/shipwrecked/articles/cast-profiles



oh, the token rich boy - Tristan

and the token gay - Kitten - and he looks like he's going to be great fun 



> And to this day, Kitten's not a big fan of "poshies".



[QUOTE*]Kitten loves a good argument* - he describes himself as "brutally honest" - and has strong opinions on pretty much everything. He's also a vegetarian and is looking forward to the inevitable dispute over killing the island pigs. Androgynous Manga-kittens saving pigs on a desert island? Only on Shipwrecked...[/QUOTE]

eta:  oh, it looks like Tristan isn't posh.  What's his mother giving him a posh name like Tristan for?  

Anyway, sounds like a twat, and sounds like someone else on the show who thought they were ultra intelligent



> Despite kicking people for a living, Tristan considers himself to be the "intellectual superior of 99.9% of the people that he meets." Impressive, considering he was educated in "one of the worst high schools in the UK" (according to Tristan).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually there are two girls.  The one with an island pic is a girl.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

rover07 said:


> I agree, more survival stuff needed.



and they should withhold the letters from home for anyone who misbehaves


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Actually there are two girls. The one with an island pic is a girl.



Yeah, she sounds like someone I won't like


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

and they shouldn't let them have any machetes/knives either and then we'll see how good they are at making little beach shacks without tools


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

and I think they should relocate them to a different part of the world.  They used to be on a Malaysian/Indonesian island or was that a different programme. I think somewhere with some local wildlife rather than pigs and chickens stuck there.  I also think it would be much more enjoable if they made it somewhere where they could hit the monsoon as well so they can spend weeks dripping wet and we could get to watch some great thunderstorms.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and I think they should relocate them to a different part of the world. They used to be on a Malaysian/Indonesian island or was that a different programme. I think somewhere with some local wildlife rather than pigs and chickens stuck there. I also think it would be much more enjoable if they made it somewhere where they could hit the monsoon as well so they can spend weeks dripping wet and we could get to watch some great thunderstorms.



I think they should think themselves extremely lucky your not producing the show Minnie lol. Although, I kinda wish you were.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> I think they should think themselves extremely lucky your not producing the show Minnie lol. Although, I kinda wish you were.



I'm watching it now.

I've had another thought. All these romances are boring.

I've decided that there will be absolutely *NO *make-up, scissors, razors or brushes on the island either. 

I'd quite like to ban soap as well but I think they might all decide to go home and we wouldn't have a show


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

and anyway, it is called Shipwrecked.  How many people are genuinely shipwrecked with access to a machete


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

oh, and I'd get identical twins or triplets to keep switching with each other and be spies in the camps


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, and I'd get identical twins or triplets to keep switching with each other and be spies in the camps



Brilliant.  I really wish you'd apply for that job.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Brilliant. I really wish you'd apply for that job.



I also think they should separate the groups right from the start and have the academics/office/suits on one island and have a load of practical people on the other.  I'd have carpenters/cooks etc. on the other island.  The island with the practical people wouldn't be allowed to lift a finger to help the others building.  I reckon that could be fun


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't forget the new series starts tonight. 8pm E4.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Don't forget the new series starts tonight. 8pm E4.


 
does it, shit forgot about that and I'm in the middle of painting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 25, 2011)

Why does Tristan seem so familiar?

Has he been on some other tv show?


----------



## rover07 (Oct 26, 2011)

I switched on at 8pm last night. 

Only to find its on E4 not C4. We dont have that channel...doh


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why does Tristan seem so familiar?
> 
> Has he been on some other tv show?



Wouldn't surprise me.  I always see familiar faces on these shows.  Even more so on  quiz/game shows.  They should give someone else a chance.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2011)

rover07 said:


> I switched on at 8pm last night.
> 
> Only to find its on E4 not C4. We dont have that channel...doh



They do seem to be repeating it though on Channel 4 Sunday,  12.50pm this sunday.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 26, 2011)

I look forward to Sunday! 

What did you think it?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 26, 2011)

rover07 said:


> What did you think it?



Promising.  That kitten thing is going to be good value.  Tristen is going to get on my nerves.  There are some strong opinionated people,  so plenty of rows to come I think.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 26, 2011)

rover07 said:


> I think they introduced the cash prize after that year when some of the boys started destroying food and choppping up trees for fun. There was no focus or purpose to them being there.



I think they need to take away the cash prize, take away any structure, just let them run feral.  A bit more "lord of the flies", if you like.  That would really help them to grow.  The ones that survived, anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 26, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Promising. That kitten thing is going to be good value. Tristen is going to get on my nerves. There are some strong opinionated people, so plenty of rows to come I think.



Sex-mad Essex boy and feminist might be interesting


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 30, 2011)

The repeat is on channel 4 at 12.50 if anyone missed it.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ta, grey overcast day here. Looking forward to some sun and white sand.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> The repeat is on channel 4 at 12.50 if anyone missed it.



I really wish they'd move it back to Sunday.  There's bugger all on


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I really wish they'd move it back to Sunday. There's bugger all on



Just watch the repeats on Sunday Minnie.  Job done.  x


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just watch the repeats on Sunday Minnie. Job done. x



Jesus, watching them once is enough, the obnoxious twats!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Jesus, watching them once is enough, the obnoxious twats!



But if you don't watch the e4 one on tues.  You could just watch Sundays one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> But if you don't watch the e4 one on tues. You could just watch Sundays one.



That's far too long to wait.  If I hadn't watched the first episode, it would be ok, but *you made me watch the first episode *


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 30, 2011)

haha, guilty.  But,  it would only be too long to wait for one week.  Then you'd catch up on channel 4.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

xsunnysuex said:


> haha, guilty. But, it would only be too long to wait for one week. Then you'd catch up on channel 4.



I can't wait one week.  I want to watch new episode now, on a Sunday afternoon, when it *should *be on


----------



## rover07 (Oct 30, 2011)

Winner takes all competition!


----------



## rover07 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hiding food already


----------



## rover07 (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha Tristan is a right arrogant twat.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

these people are flipping awesome.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> these people are flipping awesome.



Awesome?  

I take it you're taking the piss


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Awesome?
> 
> I take it you're taking the piss



i can't even begin to express how i feel about them.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

I am going to watch all of this series. It angrys up my blood.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

Same as, but will you be watching on Sundays or Tuesdays?

It would be good to be angry at the same time


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

I think sundays. 
although tuesdays would be a better use of the anger to get through the week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> I think sundays.
> although tuesdays would be a better use of the anger to get through the week.



oh, we'll have to be angry 5 days apart then


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't help feel a tad sorry for Tristan


> He was raised in a tough environment - often copying passages out of encyclopaedias instead of watching telly, and made to do hundreds of sit-ups and push-ups as punishments for naughtiness./


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> I can't help feel a tad sorry for Tristan



He has definitely been on something else because I recognise him 100%

Maybe I've met him in a pub, although he lives in Luton I think.  Wonder if he's ever been to Brixton.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 30, 2011)

Im surprised they voted him leader as he was soooo desperate for it.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh, we'll have to be angry 5 days apart then


my anger will last more than 5 days


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 30, 2011)

joustmaster said:


> my anger will last more than 5 days



So will mine, but 100% anger will only be on the day I view it


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

I saw the first episode, the bloke who tries to do everything really winds me up.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2011)

Well it looks like I'm now in the Sunday Shipwrecked club.

Forgot about it so stuck it on to tape on +1.  Then remote for PVR stopped working so I assumed it was the battery and it was still recording.  Have just changed battery on remote and looked at *Recorded Programmes* and no Shipwrecked


----------



## AMLUFC (Nov 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why does Tristan seem so familiar?
> 
> Has he been on some other tv show?



Could this be the answer http://www.channel4.com/programmes/ultimate-traveller/4od ? His brother appeared in that show. It was really annoying me, then it just hit me yesterday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2011)

AMLUFC said:


> Could this be the answer http://www.channel4.com/programmes/ultimate-traveller/4od ? His brother appeared in that show. It was really annoying me, then it just hit me yesterday.



I don't even need to click that link, I immediately know that must be where I recognise him (although it's not him) from.  I seem to remember his brother having more of an American accent though, but I suppose if they've been over here for a while, their accents have changed a bit.

Cheers.  That's been bugging me  

I liked that hsow.  Hope they bring it back


----------



## Next2China (Nov 2, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh yeah, forgot about that
> 
> and *there's always one that wants to go home* and one that wants to be alone
> 
> ...


Well you got that one right, Flora gone home already Why the F... did she apply and go in the first place? watching it now on OD.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 3, 2011)

Fuck me, she didn't last long


----------



## Next2China (Dec 27, 2011)

Not being very good this year, the only vaguely entertaining person has left, Anna is a unpleasant dick with a ridiculous high opinion of herself (model, my arse)   but seems to dominate , a team of bullies pick on Joe, Tristan a boy in a Man's body, big Kate, all the rest blend into the background to the point of invisibility. I want my money back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

This has been a totally shit series hasn't it.  How many more weeks of this shit is left anyway?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This has been a totally shit series hasn't it. How many more weeks of this shit is left anyway?


Two weeks left.  And yes,  it's been crap.  No twists and not enough fights.  Total rubbish.  I really hate that Anna.  Smug cow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Two weeks left. And yes, it's been crap. No twists and not enough fights. Total rubbish. I really hate that Anna. Smug cow.



Same as, but I also now hate that Salema.  I felt sorry for her at first, now I can't stand her


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as, but I also now hate that Salema. I felt sorry for her at first, now I can't stand her


Yeh she's a two faced mare.  And that bloody Tristan.  Don't get me started on him.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2012)

That Carl has grown on me.  I loved the way he tucked into that rice pudding right in front of Anna.  Haha,  loved it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Yeh she's a two faced mare. And that bloody Tristan. Don't get me started on him.



Tristan's just like his brother.  Obnoxious twat

I hope that Salema's not studying to be a doctor, 'cos she's totally spineless and I wouldn't want a spineless doctor.  She needs to grow some balls


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Tristan's just like his brother. Obnoxious twat
> 
> I hope that Salema's not studying to be a doctor, 'cos she's totally spineless and I wouldn't want a spineless doctor. She needs to grow some balls


Who's Tristans brother?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Who's Tristans brother?


 
He was on that other show.  Remember when I said right at the beginning of the thread that I was sure I knew Tristan?  Well it was because his brother was on that other travel show and so because I was so familiar with him, I thought I must know Tristan   You'll have to look back through the thread for it as I can't remember the name.  (They went travelling around Indonesia)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/ultimate-traveller/4od


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He was on that other show. Remember when I said right at the beginning of the thread that I was sure I knew Tristan? Well it was because his brother was on that other travel show and so because I was so familiar with him, I thought I must know Tristan  You'll have to look back through the thread for it as I can't remember the name. (They went travelling around Indonesia)


Oh blimey.  I remember him.  Yes I can see it's his brother now.  He was the one that hid his money and told the others he's lost it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh blimey. I remember him. Yes I can see it's his brother now. He was the one that hid his money and told the others he's lost it.



You can read a Q&A with him here.  Such a pleasant chap

http://www.formspring.me/cobratate


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can read a Q&A with him here. Such a pleasant chap
> 
> http://www.formspring.me/cobratate


 Hmm.  Isn't he just.  Makes you wonder what the father's like.  Since both of them don't seem to like him much.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Hmm. Isn't he just. Makes you wonder what the father's like. Since both of them don't seem to like him much.


 
They're both kickboxers.  The might come on here and kick the living shit out of us Sunny 

I'm trembling already


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're both kickboxers. The might come on here and kick the living shit out of us Sunny
> 
> I'm trembling already


Me too lol.  Pair of knobs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 15, 2012)

xsunnysuex said:


> Me too lol. Pair of knobs.



Maybe that person who posted that link earlier in the thread was one of them.  It was their only post.

Gotta go


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 25, 2012)

Well.  Don't know why I bothered.     Total crap.


----------

